# Problems with a UK E36 M3



## '98 M3 Evo (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi people, 
Top site going on here, there isn't much like it in the UK. Glad to see so many people appreciating BMW's and in particular M3 in the US  
I have recently bought a UK E36 M3 Evo, 3.2 6spd and I've noticed a few things wrong with it, wondering if anyone can help. 
When the engine is cold, the idle isn't that uneven but the engine doesn't feel like it's firing on all cylinders. It feels like it's bubbling a bit when it gets around 2000rpm and when driving even very lightly, the acceleration especially in 1st and 2nd is quite lumpy. The engine warms up and the drive is a lot smoother, usually after a mile or two from home. 
The second problem is that there is a rattle from under the engine, maybe just behind (haven't had it up on jacks yet) when it's warm and stationary. I've noticed that pushing the clutch in stops the rattle. When turning the engine off, if the clutch is out there is a rattle much louder as the engine stops running over but again this goes away if the clutch is in when I turn it off. 
I called BMW today and the guy I spoke to said that it could be a warn clutch or gearbox, or maybe something else. They would need to look at it and at approx $200 per hour for labour rates, I'm not that keen on splashing out just yet!
I've read that the rattle under the car could be the flywheel because it's a dual mass lightweight one and this is usual, and I've also read that the engine can be reprogrammed to fix the cold start problem but these weren't even suggested by the guy until I pointed it out, he just said "well maybe".
I bought the car from an independant M specialist that has a good reputation, they reckon they only sell the best quality M's and they check them all so I'm hoping it's not anything serious. I've got a warranty on it for the next couple of months so I'm going to get them to look at it, just wondered if anyone else has experienced these sort of problems themselves. 
Cheers for any help/advice


----------



## Red M1st (Sep 25, 2004)

hey, good to see a fellow UK M3 owner :thumbup: 

I recent brought a 99 M3 Evo from a Independent ( and ive had nothing but problems with this so called Specialest !! ) the car had similar or problems athough i have the SMG. The idle when cold was ok, but once warm it was very poor on the down shift to the point where it stalled..

BMW looked at it and replaced the Idle control valve and the problem was sorted. Cost about 325 quid for parts and labour..

As for buying from an Independant Specialest... i wont be doing that again, the only specialests are BMW in my view. Infact, im still waiting to see what the indepentant actually specialises in because its not in BMW's...

Well done Northover cars of Kent !!!


----------



## nepenthean (Feb 2, 2006)

My 2006 E46 330ci ZHP with only 10000 miles on the clock had an almost imperceptible rattle noise that terminated when I depressed the clutch.

I do not know.


----------

